# Can I ever get them built



## Adolf Galland Fighter ace (Jun 9, 2008)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 9, 2008)

I know models are great, but why do you have so many?


----------



## Trebor (Jun 9, 2008)

wow!!! can I take some of those off your hands?


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 9, 2008)

I am also willing to help!


----------



## Heinz (Jun 9, 2008)

This is just a bragging rights thread 

Impressive collection mate, you are getting a collective group of tongues drooling!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 10, 2008)

With catch and trebor, I am willing to help as well!

Nice collection mate! I am in awe!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 10, 2008)

You could always open your own Hobby Shop That's a whole lot of stuff, I would think you would have to make an addition to your home to display them all if you ever did manage to put them all together.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 10, 2008)

Freakin WOW..... Not as impressive as Waynes, but damn close....


----------



## Adolf Galland Fighter ace (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks guys!
I also have 5 boxes large for all the Tamyia and has 32nd scale, some Trump A-10 and such that are just in the corner all packed safely.

Why I have so much? A members of IPMS I know well owns the hobby shop, I do his photography we swap services, he also publishes some of the best WWII Waffen SS and Luftwaffe books anywhere, not cheap but real sweet.

For those wanting to help take them off my hands, I'll put it in my will  Really! Ya If I ever got them built I'd need a new home to display them, maybe over looking the beach 8) be hard finding a woman who would tolerate it I'm sure! then again models don't tell you you had too many beers!

cheers


----------



## Trebor (Jun 10, 2008)

haha! I'd only take a few off your hands  a Hawker Hurricane, a Mosquito, a BF-109E, a Ju-87B (I believe that model has the sirens attached to the landing gear) and a FW-190. I believe those are all I'd like


----------



## A4K (Jun 11, 2008)

Great collection mate! If you ever want to swap any of them, we'd gladly see them in the 'I'll trade U 4 that' thread..!


----------



## tango35 (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice stash !
And for the question : ..why so many kits ?

Modelbuilders are buddists, we collect kits for our next life )

greets

Thomas


----------



## A4K (Jun 11, 2008)

..so that explains the cupboard my fiancée calls "that cupboard"...!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice little collection you have there!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 11, 2008)

I have found my brother!!! I just had to show my GF that I'm not the only one with so many unbuilt models laying around!  I don't have the shelving, mine are in about 10 TV sized boxes seperated by scale.

That is a great workbench, Herr Adolf!


----------



## Adolf Galland Fighter ace (Jun 11, 2008)

There not lying around! there on the production line! 

Ya I have those huge TV boxes stacked up in the corner with mainly 32nd scale a few 24th.
Most kits have the Resin and etch in the kit If not the peg board and shelves hold the rest.

Brother Njaco
Thanks for the kind words, I only wish I could get them built, every time I walk by they tell me of there displeasure being in pieces  
Really a couple a year I hope I have good genes or they will be in my will. LOL
Adding some more just got work from the hobby shop, Hmm what should I get! shopping can be fun.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 11, 2008)

Wish you well on your recovery. Would like to see some pics of them all completed someday, but something tells me for each model you complete there will be several more boxes of new models to takes it's place


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 14, 2008)

It's a sickness that cannot be cured. Hell thinking about making them is 80% of the fun... well, at least now that I'm an adult and my kids occupy all my living time.

I admit it. I too have a couple of boxes stuffed with 1/72nd scale models from the 70s. I have no idea why I don't build them and continue to purchase new models to build with my sons.

They are mine, MINE, MINE, all mine... my precious.


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 14, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> It's a sickness that cannot be cured.
> They are mine, MINE, MINE, all mine... my precious.



I feel your pain Matt. I keep hearing little voices in my head saying "Build me, build me! No! Build me first!! Not them, build me I'm better and have more detail." Over and over and over. Agh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2008)

DOUGRD said:


> I feel your pain Matt. I keep hearing little voices in my head saying "Build me, build me! No! Build me first!! Not them, build me I'm better and have more detail." Over and over and over. Agh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That DOES sound right to me too!!...


----------



## Trebor (Jun 15, 2008)

LOL!!! me too! everytime I get a model, I HAVE to build it right away. but sometimes I don't feel like modeling, so they sit there, collecting dust for a couple months. XD


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 15, 2008)

I count myself somewhat lucky, I'm not allowed to have more than one model at a time haha. So I get one I like, build it, then buy another one. I currently only have one sitting around the house unbuilt that seems to escape my parents' detection.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2008)

Wish I could say that!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 17, 2008)

Me too!


----------



## hainus (Jul 17, 2008)

That is a mad collection and workstation, see trumpeter is bringing out a 1/32 A-6 Intruder which would fit in nicely there.


----------



## Luft67 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have about 30 unbuilt kits, and till I finish them all, my parents wont let me get anymore, so i need to hurry up and get them all built! That'll be a while cause that Bandai 1/15 remote controlled Pz IV is going to be a long build...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2008)

30 isn't that many,....you better get stuck into them then, if you want more!!


----------



## Luft67 (Jul 17, 2008)

I know I have several Luft '46 kits that I want to build, but I don't have a lot of time to build since school work comes first and this summer, i've been so busy I've only had time to build one (a German P-47D)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2008)

Interesting!....got some pics?


----------



## Jgonzalez (Jul 18, 2008)

Dude you've got more stuff than my LHS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 19, 2008)

Only 30!! I remember the days when I had only 30........


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2008)

Me too!!!,,,,


----------



## badbear (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh my god your a shop !


----------



## woljags (Jan 1, 2011)

nice collection i do have 1 myself of approx 200 kits,mainly frog and early airfix


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2011)

woljags said:


> nice collection i do have 1 myself of approx 200 kits,mainly frog and early airfix



Pics please!


----------



## N4521U (Jan 1, 2011)

You've got more stuff than my local HS...........................

but if you have a Halifax I'll lighten your load and add it to my skimpy stock! 
I only have TWO in boxes. 
Do I even qualify to be in this forum?
Perhaps I shoulda kept that to myself....... Doh


----------



## mikewint (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow, I'd say depending on your life expectancy and how fast you can build them its going to be a very close race


----------



## N4521U (Jan 1, 2011)

If I don't get this catheter out soon, it's gonna be a close race for my Two! and the seven under way! and the other Three I wanna do! Oh no! does this mean I am coming down with the syndrome???????????????????????????? Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Loiner (Jan 6, 2011)

What a great thread.

I finished four kits last year, and that was going some at every available opportunity. At that rate I reckon it would take me over 30 years to get through a stash that size ... can you take them with you to the afterlife???


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2011)

Loiner said:


> .. can you take them with you to the afterlife???



Rather no.... Maybe one or two...but the main purpose is to gather money for our oak coffins.  A few of these kits will cost the earth in the future.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 6, 2011)

Wurger, never thought about it that way but you are correct. wish I had my "little Orphan Annie" cup, bowl, and decoder ring or my Hop-a-long Cassidy lunch box or my comic books from 1950


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2011)

Great. However , with these things there won't be a lot of room in the coffin. What about you?


----------



## mikewint (Jan 6, 2011)

That's what the lunch box is for


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2011)

Ha, ha ,ha .It did make me the day. THX. I even know which part of you can go there.


----------



## Trebor (Jan 6, 2011)

hey man, if you got ANY airliners there, I'll gladly take 'em off your hands. PM me ;D


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2011)

"Can I ever get them built?"

In a word...no


----------



## VALENGO (Jan 7, 2011)

Mate, I regret to tell that is too late for you, you have already become a collector. I guess that those models will never be started.


----------



## fisty (Jan 11, 2011)

Wholly Crap you got more kits than my local hobby shop. i like i like


----------



## TheRealMrEd (Aug 16, 2019)

As was said above, it will never be cheaper than right now, more or less. That is. if you see a kit you REALLY like for a reasonable sale price, buy it and sit on it. If you evet get back into modeling, or just years down the road, you will be in that kit for a fraction of it's current cost. Ask us old-timers how we know this...

Ed


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 28, 2019)

With you Ed. Retirement in a few years so I've bought a lot of kits though I think...think I'm done buying. My rule during this spree was no more than 40$ for single engine and 60$ for multi-engine including shipping. This stopped me from going totally nuts. Right now I'm stocking up on tools


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 28, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> ......though I think...think I'm done buying.



Now THAT'S funny!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 29, 2019)

That's as bad as my "No more kits" rule ....... oh look, there's the new .........................


----------

